# Decks und Skillempfehlungen



## Wizkid (10. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand schon ein Deck von Euch zusammen?

Ich hab zu meiner Schande erst etwas später die Decks entdeckt und ärgerlicherweise einige Punkte "verschwendet".
Das Nächste was sich mir anbot, war für meinen Drachen der Kriegsmeister, da ich schon viele Punkte in den Hammer investiert habe.
Der Kriegsmeister hat den Löwenanteil der Skills im Hammerbereich und einiges im Chaosbereich.
Ich hab den Baum noch nicht komplett, allerdings fehlen mir nur noch 3 Fertigkeiten und ich hab ein Gefühl worauf es hinausläuft.
Der Kriegsmeister macht einen großen flächendeckenden Schaden um sich herum und hat eine Attacke die den Gegner für kurze zeit stunt und ihn anfällig für Behinderungen macht, weiterhin gibt es Attacken die diese Behinderungen ausnutzen und Schwächen auslösen usw.
Auf dem Weg zum kompletten Deck gibt es 2-3 Fertigkeiten womit man den Kriegsmeister zu einem Tank machen kann. Es gibt ua eine Fähigkeit die die Ausweichwahrscheinlichkeit erhöht und eine für das Blocken.
Bei Polaris und Inferno konnte ich ohne Probleme als Ersatztank herhalten. 

Was mir an den Decks der Drachen gut gefällt ist die Abwechslung. Bei den Templern hab ich z.B gesehen das der Hammer die Waffe ist, die sehr sehr oft in den Decks vorkommt. Dafür haben die Decks von den Templern echt coole Outfits.
Bei den Illus hab ich noch keine Ahnung wie es bei denen Aussieht(ich vermute mal mehr Decks auf Schusswaffen).


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

alle haben die selben fähigkeiten nur die decks heissen passend zur fraktion 

das deckoutfit ist auch halt immer anders passend zu den fraktionen

ich bau atm zum bsp den thaumaturg aus das ist fäuste mit blutmagie


----------



## Wizkid (10. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> alle haben die selben fähigkeiten nur die decks heissen passend zur fraktion
> 
> das deckoutfit ist auch halt immer anders passend zu den fraktionen



Das ist mir klar, aber jede Fraktion hat unterschiedliche Decks.


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

Korrekt.
Allerdings würde ich die Decks eher als eine Art "Schubs in die richtige Richtung" sehen, als Beispiele dafür, wie man Synergien zwischen den Waffen nutzen kann.
Einige funktionieren wohl ganz brauchbar, anderer eher weniger. ein ausgefeiltes eigenes Deck ist zumindest vom Potential her trotzdem effektiver, deswegen hab ich auch für jeden char was eigenes.
Erst, wenn ich zufrieden bin, bau ich die "offiziellen decks" nach, und das auch nur wegen der Klamotten.
Vorgestern hab ich mit meinem Chaos/Hammer-Tank angefangen, das Templer-Warlord-Deck nachzubauen. Spielen tu ich aber nach wie vor meine eigenen, je nach Situation.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man unbedingt nach den "Deck" zusammenstellen muss  .. Irgendwann hat man die Talente (alle) sowieso erlernt (ausser man hört auf zu spielen) und kann die Klamotten auch so freischalten. Die Decks sind ja nur als Hilfe für diejenigen gedacht, die ein tiefgehendes Rumrechnen (was aber meiner Meinung nach genau den Reiz dieses Telantringes ausmacht) uninteressant oder zu kompliziert ist...


----------



## Sethek (10. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, warum man unbedingt nach den "Deck" zusammenstellen muss  .. Irgendwann hat man die Talente (alle) sowieso erlernt (ausser man hört auf zu spielen) und kann die Klamotten auch so freischalten. Die Decks sind ja nur als Hilfe für diejenigen gedacht, die ein tiefgehendes Rumrechnen (was aber meiner Meinung nach genau den Reiz dieses Telantringes ausmacht) uninteressant oder zu kompliziert ist...



Öhm...also ich hab meine Decks (eins fürs Gruppentanken, eins fürs Gruppen-DDen, eins fürs Solospiel, wenn rums gefragt ist, eins mit viel Selbstheilung, wenns n zäherer Brocken ist, der ausgeblutet werden will).
Ehe ich jetzt ne neue Baustelle aufmache und versuche, noch irgendwelche Fernkampfdecks zu bauen, investier ich lieber die ~300 AP in das Klamottenkomplettset, das mir gefällt. Meine Decks funzen für mich gut genug, Klamottensets sind für mich derzeit erstrebenswerter.
Oder verstehe ich Dich grad falsch und du wolltest auf was anderes hinaus?


----------



## Wizkid (10. Juli 2012)

Sethek hat es ja ganz gut beschrieben:"Schubs in die richtige Richtung".
Irgendwann hat man sicherlich mal alle Fertigkeiten und kriegt damit die Klamotten aber als Starthilfe mit einer Belohnung am Ende finde ich es nicht verkehrt.
Auf dem Weg z.B Kriegsmeister hab ich ja durch die Fertigkeiten die ich notwendiger kaufen mußte Fertigkeiten entdeckt die zum Tanken taugen.
Wenn man bedenkt wie teuer mit der Zeit die höreren Fertigkeiten werden, sind solche Denkhilfen am Anfang nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Genau DAS hab ich auch gesagt...^^

Es ist aber keine Schande, wenn man nicht danach arbeitet (weil Wizkid meinte, es wäre eine Schande, dass er das erst jetzt gesehen hat )


----------



## Wizkid (10. Juli 2012)

Ne die Schande bezog sich darauf das ich mal wieder den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen habe.
Andererseits sind die Deckvorschläge irgendwo auch ein wenig versteckt bzw. ich war mal wieder zu faul mir die Tutorials durchzulesen oder anzuschauen


----------



## JasminSkywalker (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe mich bisher hauptsächlich mit dem Deck des Revolverhelden (Illuminaten Deck mit Pistolen und Elementarkräften) auseinander gesetzt. Ich muss sagen dieses Deck haut bei größeren Mob-Gruppen richtig rein. Man benutzt nur Kettenfähigkeiten, wie z.B. Halbautomatisch oder Bogenblitz. Daneben schraubt man seinen krit-Wert soweit nach oben, dass die Gegner kaum noch eine Chance haben. Aber auch im Kampf gegen nur einen Gegner geht kaum Schaden verloren. Der einzige Nachteil den dieses Deck hat, ist, dass man keine Heilung  und nur sehr wenig Schutz hat. Ein wenig Schutz bietet zwar die „anhängliche Drohne“ mit 2 zurrückgeworfenen Angriffen, aber mit 40 Sekunden Cooldown kann man das auch nicht wirklich Schutz nennen. Das wird aber durch den Schadensoutput mehr als wieder wett gemacht (denn es lebt eh kaum ein Gegner nach 40 Sekunden noch).

 Die einzige Änderung, die ich in diesem Deck vorschlagen würde, wenn man gerne in Instanzen geht, ist, dass man „Gemeinwohl“ anstatt  „annhängliche Drohne“ mit in die Skillung aufnimmt um dem Heiler einen 15% Heilbuff geben zu können wenn es einmal brenzlig wird. Das hat mir bisher schon einige male den Hals gerettet.

 Ein anderes Deck, dass ich auch sehr interessant finde ist das Schläger Deck (Schwert / Hammer).  Ich habe es zwar noch nicht selber ausprobiert, aber was ich in Instanzen mitbekommen habe sieht sehr gut aus. So habe ich es z.B. bisher noch ncht geschafft einem Tank die Aggro zu klauen. Auch was die auf dieses Deck geskillten Tanks an Schaden kassiert haben sah jetzt nicht nach so viel aus, als das man sagen kann, dass es nicht heilbar ist. Also ich denke ich werde dieses Deck aufjeden fall als nächstes in Angriff nehmen nach dem Revolverhelden. Dann muss ich auch nicht jedes mal Stunden lang auf einen Tank warten um eine Instanz gehen zu können.

Naja aber wie sag ich so gern: Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben. Schaut es euch an und entscheidet selbst was zu euch passt.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Da ich mir nun gleich TSW holen werde und dazu den Char aus der Buddy-Testphase nicht weiterspielen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen womit man denn als völliger TSW-Noob in Sachen Fernkampf besser fährt. Mein bisheriger Char war auf Sturmgewehr ausgelegt, allerdings hatte ich damit das Gefühl nicht wirklich durchzukommen. Würden sich Pistolen oder Schrotflinten vielleicht zum Einstieg besser lohnen? Hatte auch irgendwie das Gefühl das ich gerade zu Anfang die hohe Reichweite des Sturmgewehrs nicht ausnutzen kann da die Gegner ratzfatz bei mir sind. Pistolen und Schrotflinten haben ja eine deutlich niedrigere Reichweite und, als Ausgleich, dezent höhere Schadenswerte zum Anfang; so denke ich mir das zumindest. Bitte bitte korrigiert mich wenn das falsch sein sollte.

Meine nächste Frage wäre, ob sich mit Schrotflinte und Pistolen eine brauchbare Synergien herstellen lassen. Ich muss gestehen das ich in den paar Stunden des Buddy-Keys noch nicht so ganz hinter das Talentrad gestiegen bin. Und da ich eh meine "Trial and Error" Char verwerfen möchte bietet sich jetzt die Gelegenheit gleich "alles" richtig zu machen. Nja, ich weiß, Punkte kriegt man zuhauf und man hat am Ende eh alle Fähigkeiten, aber... ich bin in solchen Sachen etwas speziell. ^^"

Gruß
Saji


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

http://tsw.gameplorer.de/guides/tsw-guide-synergien-der-kraefte/

@sanji


----------



## Derulu (10. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Da ich mir nun gleich TSW holen werde und dazu den Char aus der Buddy-Testphase nicht weiterspielen möchte, wollte ich mal fragen womit man denn als völliger TSW-Noob in Sachen Fernkampf besser fährt. Mein bisheriger Char war auf Sturmgewehr ausgelegt, allerdings hatte ich damit das Gefühl nicht wirklich durchzukommen. Würden sich Pistolen oder Schrotflinten vielleicht zum Einstieg besser lohnen? Hatte auch irgendwie das Gefühl das ich gerade zu Anfang die hohe Reichweite des Sturmgewehrs nicht ausnutzen kann da die Gegner ratzfatz bei mir sind. Pistolen und Schrotflinten haben ja eine deutlich niedrigere Reichweite und, als Ausgleich, dezent höhere Schadenswerte zum Anfang; so denke ich mir das zumindest. Bitte bitte korrigiert mich wenn das falsch sein sollte.
> 
> Meine nächste Frage wäre, ob sich mit Schrotflinte und Pistolen eine brauchbare Synergien herstellen lassen. Ich muss gestehen das ich in den paar Stunden des Buddy-Keys noch nicht so ganz hinter das Talentrad gestiegen bin. Und da ich eh meine "Trial and Error" Char verwerfen möchte bietet sich jetzt die Gelegenheit gleich "alles" richtig zu machen. Nja, ich weiß, Punkte kriegt man zuhauf und man hat am Ende eh alle Fähigkeiten, aber... ich bin in solchen Sachen etwas speziell. ^^"
> 
> ...



Möglicherweise hilft dir das weiter hier, ist zwar etwas mehr zu lesen, erklärt aber die Effekte und Synergien in meinen Augen ganz gut: 

http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/blog_lead_designer_martin_bruusgaard_erklaert_die_charakterentwicklung


----------



## MrGimbel (10. Juli 2012)

http://blackrabbit2999.blogspot.com/2012/07/secret-world-weapon-synergy-and-build.html

Ich hab mal ne Übersicht (englisch) verlinkt.
Wie kann man diese lesen?
Bsp:
Du suchst dir ne Waffe aus, nehmen wir mal Pistole. Pistolen haben die Angriffsart Kette (Chain) und Bündelung (Focus), lösen die Statuseffekte Beeinträchtigt (Hindered) und Geschwächt (weakened) aus und haben Kritische Treffer als Trigger (wenn du kritisch triffst passiert X).
Zu deiner Pistole passen daher am Besten Elementarmagie, da du hiermit die meisten Synergien hast (Beeinträchtigt, Ketten-Angriffe und Krit-Trigger).

Das ist jetzt mal ne Möglichkeit, allerdings werden die Synergien häufig über passive Fähigkeiten gebildet, was die Wahl der Zweitwaffe wieder etwas weniger wichtig macht. Du wirst in einem Deck auch nicht alle Synergien ausnutzen können, sondern nur eine oder zwei. Daher passt zu Pistolen eigentlich jede Waffe bis auf Faustwaffen, da es hier überhaupt keine Überschneidungen gibt.

Auch hast du bei nem Deck meistens nur einen Ressourcenbuilder und je einen Verbraucher für jede Waffe, dazu dann noch eins, zwei CD-Fähigkeiten und nen Buff.

Naja, das System kommt anfangs recht sperrig daher, aber eigentlich kann man kaum was falsch machen. Schlimmstenfalls verliert man etwas Zeit...


----------



## Wizkid (10. Juli 2012)

@Saji: Also ich hab bisher nur etwas Erfahrung in der Beta mit den Pistolen und der Schrottflinte gesammelt.
Die Schrottflinte ist auf jeden Fall gut für den Damage und um mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig ein wenig Blei in den Hintern zu pusten.
Ich hab auch schon einen Spieler erlebt der damit in der Instanz am Tanken war.

Pistole hat nette Nebeneffekte wie z.B Dots und Heilung.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2012)

Danke an alle für die Links. Besonders die Tabellen mit den Synergien sehen sehr hilfreich aus. Ich denke ich hab schon etwas dazugelernt. Angenommen ich entscheide mich für die Shotgun, dann wäre wohl der Hammer die beste Ergänzung dazu aufgrund der Gemeinsamkeiten.

Mit den Links kann ich jedenfalls etwas anfangen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Spiel beim Zombies jagen. 

Edit: Okay, bin ja auch doof, die wären auch im Tips udn Tricks Thread zu finden gewesen. ^_^"


----------



## MrGimbel (11. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Links. Besonders die Tabellen mit den Synergien sehen sehr hilfreich aus. Ich denke ich hab schon etwas dazugelernt. Angenommen ich entscheide mich für die Shotgun, dann wäre wohl der Hammer die beste Ergänzung dazu aufgrund der Gemeinsamkeiten.
> 
> Mit den Links kann ich jedenfalls etwas anfangen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Spiel beim Zombies jagen.
> 
> Edit: Okay, bin ja auch doof, die wären auch im Tips udn Tricks Thread zu finden gewesen. ^_^"



Wenn ich nicht gerade tanke, bin ich Solo eigentlich mit dem Puritanerdeck (Shotgun/Hammer) unterwegs. Macht zwar nur Single-target Schaden, dafür aber ordentlich. Dazu sind die Mobs eigentlich permanent im Slow (Beeinträchtigt), im PvP tausch ich dann eins, zwei Skills aus und wenn ich mal als DD in eine Ini dürfte, könnte ich da auch mit dem Austausch von eins, zwei Skills noch mehr rausholen ^^


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Solo fährt man eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man sich nicht auf eine Schiene versteift mMn.
In Kingsmouth gehts noch ganz gut als "reiner DD", aber später trifft man immer mal wieder auf Gegner, bei denen ein "Aussitzen und mürbe schiessen" ein gesünderer und erfolgversprechenderer Ansatz ist. Ich empfehle da, so ein bis zwei Tankteile und ein bis zwei Heilteile dabeizuhaben und ne Waffe (bzw. Alternativwaffe, wenn die 2 gewählten Waffen keine Selbstheilung erlauben), mit der man sich selber heilen kann. Erleichtert einem in so manchen Situationen Kämpfe sehr, wenn man kite&heal spielen kann. (So ab Blue Mountains macht das Sinn; Man muss die Heilwaffe nichtmal mit den Fertigkeitspunkten auf Stufe gehalten haben...eine leidlich taugliche, kann ruhig ein paar level unter dem eigenen Sein, reicht, wenn man damit nur Heilfähigkeiten nutzt und den Schaden ausschließlich mit der anderen Waffe verursacht)

Shotgun ist für mich übrigens DIE Fernkamfpwaffe schlechthin für einen flüssigen Start - der AE (zusammen mit dem passive, bei dem nicht verbrauchte Shotgunladungen auf nem toten Ziel "hochgehen") führt zu effektivem Zombiesäubern dank Kettenreaktion - platzt einer, platzen alle 

Achja, auch wenns keiner mehr hören kann - nur so als Vergleichswert - für eine Quest in Transsylvanien bekomme ich über 20 AP (die fürs skillrad, keine Ahnung wie die im dt. client abgekürzt werden), also nicht knausern oder sich sorgen, man könnte sich "verskillen" - ist alles behebbar, und das sogar ohne gewaltigen Zeitaufwand


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

ich hab gestern ma das Ninja Deck (degen + elementar-magie) angefangen un bin damit etwas in kingsmouth durch die gegend. ok, vom eigentlichen deck nutz ich erst zwei fähigkeiten und dadurch dass ich ja schon in höheren talismanen usw rumlaufe isses auch nich das selbe wie neu anfangen... aber spaßig isses. von weitem erstme den mob anbrutzel un dann mit dem säbel drauf als gäbs kein morgen. haha

ansonsten gefällt mir halt bisher die combo chaos+blutmagie ganz gut, aber nicht die vorgegebene Deckspielweise (weiß grad den namen nich, irgendwas-schamane) die eher auf komplett DD ausgelegt is, sondern son bissel richtung support/heilung. ganz spaßig. ma sehen wie das wird wenn ich erstma Blue Mountain betrete, das wird dann die erste wirkliche Probe


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

ich bin jetzt atm ausserer ring faustwaffen 

ich werd fähigkeiten erstmal nur faustwaffen und hp und schutz skillen - blutmagie der boni bringt mir ja nur was wenn ich mich selbst verletzte was atm blöde ist mit sowenig hp ^^

aber ist schon cool wenn 2 sachen eine resource aufbaut dann kann man gleich 2 aes raushauen und wenn der mob tot ist macht er gleich noch ne ae das war gestern sehr praktisch bei den mobhorden als ich mit amnie gequest habe


----------



## Wizkid (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ich hab gestern ma das Ninja Deck (degen + elementar-magie) angefangen un bin damit etwas in kingsmouth durch die gegend. ok, vom eigentlichen deck nutz ich erst zwei fähigkeiten und dadurch dass ich ja schon in höheren talismanen usw rumlaufe isses auch nich das selbe wie neu anfangen... aber spaßig isses. von weitem erstme den mob anbrutzel un dann mit dem säbel drauf als gäbs kein morgen. haha



Hätte ich die Decks wie gesagt früher entdeckt, hätte ich allein wegen dem coolen Outfit den Ninja geskillt. 
Ich hatte ja mit Hammer und Pistolen eine ähnliche Idee. Den Gegner schön aus der Entfernung pullen, dann mit dem Hammer rauf und schön Resourchen für die Pistole sammeln. Nett ist es auch da man durchgehend auf den Gegner heizen kann, beispielsweise, wenn man mal aus dem Radius des Gegners rennen muß.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

siehe tsw forum da gibts im deutschen und englischen forum x treads die sich damit beschäftigen das die ausage es gibt keine festen klassen/skillungen eine lüge sind weil man eine vorgegebene kombination später haben muss und ohne die nicht mehr im spiel weiterkommt


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> siehe tsw forum da gibts im deutschen und englischen forum x treads die sich damit beschäftigen das die ausage es gibt keine festen klassen/skillungen eine lüge sind weil man eine vorgegebene kombination später haben muss und ohne die nicht mehr im spiel weiterkommt



Das ist doch nicht wahr, das regt mich dort schon so auf..."nicht mehr weiterkommt" - es wird nicht leichter im Einzelkampf, deswegen geht es aber trotzdem. Klar gibt es Kombis, die es sehr schwer haben (vor allem Leute, die alles in ihrem Equip und ihrer Skillung nur auf Schaden ausgelegt haben - aber dann tauscht man eben die Talismane auf solche mit mehr HP und mehr "Heilung", passive Selbstheilung gibts ja in jedem Baum ein bißchen) im Solospiel, so wie es Kombis gibt, bei denen es leichter flutscht. Beim Questen muss man halt ein bißchen flexibler sein, dann gehts auch (nur sind die Leute zu faul dazu..sie sind DD und dann soll auch gefälligst nur DD-Zeug ausgerüstet sein), schließlich kann man mit 2 Tastendrucken seine Skillung ändern (eben noch der pure DD für die Instanz, nun der DD mit etwas Selfheal und mehr Leben)

Sind sie zu stark, bist du schwach


----------



## Wizkid (11. Juli 2012)

Sehe ich genau so wie Derulu.
Es gibt einfach zahllose Möglichkeiten die funktionieren und man kann innerhalb eines Baumes oftmals den Zweck umändern. 
Beispielsweise wie bei meinem Beispiel vom Flächendeckenden DD zum Tank.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2012)

Das Spiel sieht ja sogar vor, mit mehr als nur einer Skillung zu spielen...das raffen die, die über so etwas jammern aber gar nicht...dafür gibts den Skillswitch ja. Es gibt Leute, die haben in Ägyten schon 4-5 verschiedene selbst zusammengestellte Decks um im Bedarfsfall zu wechseln. Es ist gar nicht beabsichtigt, nur mit einer Skillung X von Kingsmouth bis Transylvanien


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Ich hab in dem Spiel die Kampagne durch, die meisten Quests gemacht: "man kommt sonst nicht mehr weiter" ist Quark. Natürlich wirds IMMER skills geben, die ein Stück effektiver sind als andere. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Trotzdem braucht man definitiv nicht das magisch-mystische Superdeck, ohne dass es nicht weitergeht. Das hätte der WoW-gewohnte Haufen gerne so. One size fits all - am Allerwertesten. Und wenn man mich bei der Gruppenfindung vollnölt, warum ich denn nicht das FotM-gedöns aus den Foren benutze, bin ich dankbar, weiß ich doch schon mit einem Minimum an vergeudeter Zeit, dass ich mir was anderes suche.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

durch es durch ? wielang haste den bis jetzt drann gespielt ?


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> durch es durch ? wielang haste den bis jetzt drann gespielt ?



Ging relativ flott.
Chars 2 und 3 kommen so langsam nach Ägypten.
Gesamtspielzeit ist immer schwer zu sagen, da ich zu hause arbeite und oft mal ne Stunde "afg" (away from game) bin obwohl eingeloggt - auch meine Forenbesuche knapsen an der Spielzeit.

Ich war aber auch bie weitem nicht einer der Ersten...gibt genug, die schon länger als ich durch die Kampagne durch sind.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

warst du einer der headstarter ?

ich bin immer noch in kingsmouth in der stadt und umgebung spiel maximal abends 3 bis 4 stunden halt 

und war halt auch nen abend statt questen in london ^^


----------



## MrGimbel (11. Juli 2012)

Kampagne durch ist hart^^
Am Sonntag war ich bei cirka 4Tage gespielt, was bei genauerer Betrachtung recht viel ist , ich bin jetzt gerade mal am Anfang von Gebiet 4 (verbrannte Wüste). Naja, ich mach halt jeden Abend auch etwas PvP und Inis (gestern das erste Mal Polaris heroisch)


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warst du einer der headstarter ?


Jau.
Das Wochenende hat gut reingehauen, war am Ende dann schon in Ägypten, als der Ansturm ankam.


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

axxo also haste schon 5 tage gezockt als ich anfing ^^

ich habe ja die ersten 6 stunden in new yorck die sachen gesammelt und nicht gerusht und hing 30 min beim chareditor und 20 bei der namensgebung ^^


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> axxo also haste schon 5 tage gezockt als ich anfing ^^
> 
> ich habe ja die ersten 6 stunden in new yorck die sachen gesammelt und nicht gerusht und hing 30 min beim chareditor und 20 bei der namensgebung ^^



Jaja, die Namensgebung...bei den Spitznamen ists echt schwer, wenn sich das nicht auf mehrere Server verteilt...da ist dann schon ne Menge vergeben 
Übrigens hänge ich die meiste Zeit im Pangaea und lasse mir die neueste Mode vorführen.


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

ich denke auch das, was Sethek schon meinte. die leute sind es teilweise nicht gewöhnt, mal etwas 'aus der bahn zu denken'. das merkt man ja bei 'anderen' spielen immer mal wieder. wenn ich zb an die anfänge von FFXIV denke als alle nich mit dem waffensystem klar kamen und nur am meckern waren (außer eben die, die es ähnlich schon von FFXI kannten ;D) oder selbst bei TOR wo keine sau scoundrel/operative spielen will weils halt so 'komisch' is... und dann eben gerüchteweise ersta behauptet wurde sage/sorcerer wäre der einzig gute heiler. ach was red ich, selbst in LOTRO hab ichs erlebt, dass leute rumgemosert haben. (aber lustigerweise wird auch bei jedem spiel wieder gemeckert 'x is wie bei WoW'... ;D)

egal. ich komm schon wieder vom thema ab. jedenfalls stimmt es schon irgendwo, dass es natürlich 'klassen' gibt, nur sind die halt über die waffe und laufen aufgrund der passiven fähigkeiten ineinander über. man kann alles. man muss aber nich. ich zb sehe mich überhauptnicht mit nem hammer oder so, aber who cares? ;D

und was das leveln angeht bin ich auch eher von der langsamen truppe weshalb ich wohl niemals erfahren werde, womit man gut schnell levelt oder ähnliches. ich probier rum. hab jetzt kingsmouth das meißte zwei mal gemacht, um halt ma rumzuprobieren. 

ansonsten find ich die decks ansich garnich schlecht. man hat halt nen anhaltspunkt, von dem aus man dann eben ma selbst guckt. die sind ja auch bei allen fraktionen anders, was einem auch schon zeigen sollte es sind nur 'grobe vorstellungen'


----------



## Sethek (11. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> egal. ich komm schon wieder vom thema ab. jedenfalls stimmt es schon irgendwo, dass es natürlich 'klassen' gibt, nur sind die halt über die waffe und laufen aufgrund der passiven fähigkeiten ineinander über. man kann alles. man muss aber nich. ich zb sehe mich überhauptnicht mit nem hammer oder so, aber who cares? ;D



Ich finds in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich immer geschickter, wenn man von Rolle oder Funktion, meinetwegen auch von AUfgabe spricht als von einer Klasse. Klasse impliziert im MMO-Lingo ja eigentlich immer "was vorgefertigtes mit einem bestimmten Gesamtkatalog an Fähigkeiten." Die "holy trinity" (man braucht in ner Gruppe: Tank+Heiler+Schaden) gilt nämlich in TSW - spätestens ab den härteren Schwierigkeitsgraden der Dungeons - durchaus. 
Werd ich zum tanken abgestellt, kann ich mir allerdings überlegen, wie ichs machen möchte.
Da kann man durch geschicktes rumjonglieren innerhalb der Gruppe den optimalen mix aus buffs, debuffs, Heilleistung, Schadensvermeidung und Schadensoutput finden - und wenn ich mich mit ein- und demselben Char vor der Instanz als Tank frage "sooo, worauf hamwer denn heut mal Lust. Hammer und Schrotflinte? Chaosmagie? Schwertkampf? Eventuell n bischen Blut dabei zur Selbstheilung?" dann find ich das schon wesentlich interessanter, als nur immer wieder Schema F abzuarbeiten wie ne Maschine. 



> und was das leveln angeht bin ich auch eher von der langsamen truppe weshalb ich wohl niemals erfahren werde, womit man gut schnell levelt oder ähnliches. ich probier rum. hab jetzt kingsmouth das meißte zwei mal gemacht, um halt ma rumzuprobieren.



Warum solltest Du?
Spiel einfach so, wies Dir Spaß macht - es gibt keinen Preis fürs schnelle erledigen von quests. Natürlich wirds immer n paar Leute geben, denen geht einer ab, so schnell und effektiv wie möglich ins berüchtigte "ändgäim" vorzustoßen - so what? SOlang se ihren Spaß dabei haben. Und wenn einer der Spezln Dir aufgrund des langsam levelns "skill" abspricht, lächle und mach Dir bewusst, dass sein dem Horizont hinterherhecheln auf Dich nicht minder lächerlich wirkt.



> ansonsten find ich die decks ansich garnich schlecht. man hat halt nen anhaltspunkt, von dem aus man dann eben ma selbst guckt. die sind ja auch bei allen fraktionen anders, was einem auch schon zeigen sollte es sind nur 'grobe vorstellungen'



Teilweise haben sie halt auch ihre Fehler.
Beispiel: Assassine bei den Drachen - der hat ne Passivfähigkeit dabei, die von keiner Aktivfähigkeit genutzt wird. Ich vermute, da wurde in der Beta mal was an den skills gedreht und das Deck nicht entsprechend mit überarbeitet. Insofern: das ganze kann man als "Wegweiser" nehmen, aber schon mit einem gesunden Mißtrauen. 

Ich fänds eigentlich für all jene, die erstmal mit dem System überfordert sind, sinnvoll, "Starterdecks" zu geben, die mit einem Punktekontingent von, sagen wir, 60 auskommen (Was man dann so mitte Savage Coast bis Anfang Blue Mountain erreichen kann). Das ganze noch mit nem speziellen Kleidungsstück analog der Belohnungen fürs Freischalten einer kompletten Waffe im inneren Rad - wär ne runde Sache. Ich bin aber leider kein MMO-Designer. (oder wohl eher "zum Glück")


----------



## amnie (11. Juli 2012)

ehrlich gesagt hatte es mich etwas gewundert, dass es diese 'starterdecks' nicht gibt und das viele der deckskills in den äußeren ringen zu finden sind. ich nehme nämlich mal stark an, dass die meißen wenn sie nen 'deck' voll haben eh schon merken 'anders geht auch' und die decks nur aufgrund der klamotte freischalten. das hat zwar auch was nettes für sich (ninja <3) aber ich hatte eben eher damit gerechnet, dass die meißten skills eher in den ersten ringen sind zum 'eingewöhnen'. es soll ja mitunter auch leute geben die nich schon 1001 MMO durchprobiert haben oder gar komplett neu in dem genre sind - da kann ich mir nen einstieg durchaus einfacher vorstellen. 

der ein oder andere mag zwar sagen das schreckt die '0815 spieler' ab, aber da ich persönlich eher wer von der sorte 'ich helf auch ganz gern ma' bin störn die mich ja nich, im gegenteil


----------



## MrGimbel (12. Juli 2012)

Stimmt schon...als Skillungshilfe sind die Decks nicht wirklich geeignet, da man verdammt viele Punkte braucht (für den letzten Skill vom Puritanerdeck hab ich 174 Punkte ausgeben müssen, weil sonst keine Skills aus der Speiche gebraucht wurde^^).
Falls es jemand noch nicht mitbekommen hat, im Skillrad ist auch eine sehr komfortable Suchfunktion enthalten (am rechten Rand), wo man bsp alle Fähigkeiten finden kann, die "befallen" auslösen und diverse Filter einstellen.


----------



## Efgrib (12. Juli 2012)

die deckvorschläge sind für den anfang ganz gut, im nightmare mdoe kannst du sie jedoch allesamt nicht gebrauchen


----------



## dannythefool (13. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> ehrlich gesagt hatte es mich etwas gewundert, dass es diese 'starterdecks' nicht gibt und das viele der deckskills in den äußeren ringen zu finden sind.



Im Prinzip ist der innere Ring so gestaltet, dass man, wenn man beide Abschnitte bei einer Waffe hat, damit einen halbwegs vernünftigen Build für den Anfang bauen kann. Eine Belohnung gibts dafür dann auch (eine Jacke pro Waffe).

Hat mich aber auch immer gewundert dass die Decks doch relativ teuer sind, und wenn man an einem Punkt ist wo man sie sich leisten kann, weiß man eigentlich schon besser, welche Fähigkeiten man braucht. Die meisten Decks sind leider nicht besonders gut. Manche waren sicher mal besser, bevor relativ kurz vor Launch noch einige Fähigkeiten umgestaltet wurden. Ein paar haben sogar noch Fähigkeiten die überhaupt nicht mehr mit den anderen Fähigkeiten im Deck funktionieren.


----------



## darksilver1 (15. Juli 2012)

dannythefool schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der innere Ring so gestaltet, dass man, wenn man beide Abschnitte bei einer Waffe hat, damit einen halbwegs vernünftigen Build für den Anfang bauen kann. Eine Belohnung gibts dafür dann auch (eine Jacke pro Waffe).
> 
> Hat mich aber auch immer gewundert dass die Decks doch relativ teuer sind, und wenn man an einem Punkt ist wo man sie sich leisten kann, weiß man eigentlich schon besser, welche Fähigkeiten man braucht. Die meisten Decks sind leider nicht besonders gut. Manche waren sicher mal besser, bevor relativ kurz vor Launch noch einige Fähigkeiten umgestaltet wurden. Ein paar haben sogar noch Fähigkeiten die überhaupt nicht mehr mit den anderen Fähigkeiten im Deck funktionieren.



Für mich existieren die decks nur um an bestimmten Klamotten zu kommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehe zwar jetzt aus wie einer ausn den 70er exploitation videos, aber das passt schon für TSW . 

Ansonsten ist es schon krass welche Unterschiede man mit bestimmten passiven Fähigkeiten haben kann. Nach ein bisschen tüfteln, ging meine dps weit nach oben.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juli 2012)

mir scheint so das manche fähigkeiten only pvp only bosse only questen sind ^^

kann ich mir eingentlich diverse leisten bauen und die dann speichern und laden ?

oder muss ich umständlich jedesmal die sprüche ändern ?


----------



## amnie (15. Juli 2012)

mh dazu is der 'gear manager' da (keine ahnung wie das im deutschen heißt)

der speichert dann immer welche skills für dein deck grad nutzt, un welche waffen talismane usw (geht natürlich schief wenn du welche in der zeit ausgetauscht hast oder verkauft oder was weiß ich)


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mir scheint so das manche fähigkeiten only pvp only bosse only questen sind ^^
> 
> kann ich mir eingentlich diverse leisten bauen und die dann speichern und laden ?



Du kannst 5 Decks "speichern" (mit Talismanen und Skills) und jederzeit ausserhalb des Kampfes "switchen", das Ganze findest du im Ausrüstungsmanager im Charakterbogen (das funktioniert so lange, so lange du auch die gespeicherten talismane in den Taschen mitführst). Es gibt auch noch weitere Deckplätze, diese kannst du für Ingamewährung bei deinem Fraktionshändler erwerben.


----------



## darksilver1 (15. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Du kannst 5 Decks "speichern" (mit Talismanen und Skills) und jederzeit ausserhalb des Kampfes "switchen", das Ganze findest du im Ausrüstungsmanager im Charakterbogen (das funktioniert so lange, so lange du auch die gespeicherten talismane in den Taschen mitführst). Es gibt auch noch weitere Deckplätze, diese kannst du für Ingamewährung bei deinem Fraktionshändler erwerben.



Ja, später hat man auch genug ingame cash das man sich die anderen extra slots leicht leisten kann. Priorität sollte erst mal eh der faction run speed upgrade sein.

Wenn man das ganze auf Englisch zockt kann man auch mit "/gearmanager save name" und "/gearmanager use name" auch bequem  zwischen den decks wechseln.


----------



## Wizkid (24. Juli 2012)

dannythefool schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist der innere Ring so gestaltet, dass man, wenn man beide Abschnitte bei einer Waffe hat, damit einen halbwegs vernünftigen Build für den Anfang bauen kann. Eine Belohnung gibts dafür dann auch (eine Jacke pro Waffe).
> 
> Hat mich aber auch immer gewundert dass die Decks doch relativ teuer sind, und wenn man an einem Punkt ist wo man sie sich leisten kann, weiß man eigentlich schon besser, welche Fähigkeiten man braucht. Die meisten Decks sind leider nicht besonders gut. Manche waren sicher mal besser, bevor relativ kurz vor Launch noch einige Fähigkeiten umgestaltet wurden. Ein paar haben sogar noch Fähigkeiten die überhaupt nicht mehr mit den anderen Fähigkeiten im Deck funktionieren.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich hatte gestern endlich mein 1.Deck zusammen (Kriegsmeister) und war sehr ernüchtert. Ich hatte mittlerweile Decks zusammengebastelt, die viel mehr Damage machten, als das Deck.
Immerhin sehen die Klamotten cool aus die man dafür bekommt.

Ich werde jetzt auch erst mal den inneren Ring zusammenkaufen und dann mal schauen, ob ich mir ein Heiler bastel. 
Laut Deckplaner empfehlen sie ja für den Mönch Sturmgewehre und Krallen, aber ich bin da noch ein wenig skeptisch.

Das Schöne ist ja, daß man letztendlich auf Dauer nichts falsch machen kann.
Ich hatte beispielsweise ausversehen ein teuren 50Punkte Skill bei Chaos gekauft, als ich mir mein Kriegsmeisterdeck zusammenbaute und später festgestellt, daß der Eliteskill klasse zum tanken ist.
Letztendlich hat wirklich jede Fertigkeit mehr oder weniger seine Daseinsberechtigung.
Ich mag das.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

jemand seiten die sich mit dem thema blut und fäuste beschäftigen ?


----------



## amnie (24. Juli 2012)

wiz, ich mach gewehr und fäuste und das deck ist bisher wirklich super, also ich finds klasse. ich nutz zwar hauptsächlich faustskills, aber wenn ich erstma alles freigeschaltet hab wirds sicher lustig (da is nen leech skill der gibt einem heil-boost wenn man wen der über 80% hp hat heilt, mit anderen worten heilste wenn komplett voll kannste deinem tank nen größeren heil verpassen. theeheehee)

ansonsten blut... kA ich glaub die meißten blutguides die ich bisher gesehen haben spezialisiern sich ja schon eher aufs blut-heilen. obs da auch was für dps gibt weiß ich nicht. ich werd aber ma ausschau halten


----------



## Kæran (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich spiel gerade mit dem Assassin Deck der Drachen (Pistole-Blut) und muss sagen, dass da irgendwas nicht mit stimmt.
In der Deckbeschreibung steht, dass er sich mit Barrieren cchützt, ich hab passive Skills, die Barrieren verstärken, aber irgendwie keinen Aktiven Skill, der dann auch ne Barriere erzeugt.
Hab jetzt statt den passiven Barriere Skill noch nen Kritpusher reingenommen, aber das ein vorgefertigtes Deck nutzlose Skills drinnen hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MrGimbel (26. Juli 2012)

Kæran schrieb:


> Also ich spiel gerade mit dem Assassin Deck der Drachen (Pistole-Blut) und muss sagen, dass da irgendwas nicht mit stimmt.
> In der Deckbeschreibung steht, dass er sich mit Barrieren cchützt, ich hab passive Skills, die Barrieren verstärken, aber irgendwie keinen Aktiven Skill, der dann auch ne Barriere erzeugt.
> Hab jetzt statt den passiven Barriere Skill noch nen Kritpusher reingenommen, aber das ein vorgefertigtes Deck nutzlose Skills drinnen hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



Keine Ahnung was ingame steht, aber
http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/world/decks/31


----------



## Kæran (26. Juli 2012)

Japp, der ist tatsächlich so ähnlich wie ich ihn spiele.
Dann muss das Deck ingame wohl buggy sein, weil der Selfheal für jede Barrieren Skill gehört da einfach nicht rein
Musst dann wohl oder über die falschen Skills noch lernen, damit ich das Kostüm erhalte.


----------



## Paldano (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann Pistole/Klaue für solo empfehlen. Alles auf krit, denn dann macht nen krit extra dmg, erhöht nochmal kirt und macht nen dot auf den mob, nach wunsch auch aoe schaden auf alle mobs. Dafür braucht man allerdings paar passive sachen aus blut und ele. Außerdem würde ich Bündelangriffe empfehlen, denn dort gibt es noch nen skill, dass man nach jedem bündelangriff geheilt wird und bündelangriff nochmal mehr krit machen. Von Faust habe ich zwei hots drin, einmal der bis zu drei mal Stackt und einen der noch nen Buff für den nächsten resourcen Verbraucher macht. Ich habe QL 10 nur dd Sachen drin ungefähr 2,2k HP da mir noch ein blaues Teil fehlt dann wären es 1.970 HP. 

Mit der SKillung schaff ich teilweise schwere Questen aus der letzten Zone und auch manche elite Mobs solo. Wichtig ist, dass man immer heal mit im Deck hat und aufjedenfall, den heal aus mix der ungefähr 670 hp heilt. Dazu würde ich auch soweit vorhanden Tränke mitnehmen. Später werden die mobs echt so hard, in den ersten drei Zonen geht noch alles gut ohne heals aber dann wirds schon schwerer und in Trans würde ich behaupten unmöglich.

Also Tipp ihr solltet euch aussuchen wie ihr dmg machen wollt, ob auf eine bestimmte Art von Debuff (beeinträchtigt, befallen, geschwächt, etc.) oder halt auf ne schadensart (krit oder durchdringen). Dannach würde ich mein Deck zusammenbauen und wenn Ihr elite Mobs farmen wollt bedenkt, diese sind immer root und stun immun da braucht ihr also am besten viel burst dmg, denn das kann man einfach nicht wirklich gegenheilen als dd.

Das nur mal so meine Erfahrungen, soweit noch nachfragen sind immer gern.


----------



## amnie (27. Juli 2012)

Kæran schrieb:


> Also ich spiel gerade mit dem Assassin Deck der Drachen (Pistole-Blut) und muss sagen, dass da irgendwas nicht mit stimmt.
> In der Deckbeschreibung steht, dass er sich mit Barrieren cchützt, ich hab passive Skills, die Barrieren verstärken, aber irgendwie keinen Aktiven Skill, der dann auch ne Barriere erzeugt.
> Hab jetzt statt den passiven Barriere Skill noch nen Kritpusher reingenommen, aber das ein vorgefertigtes Deck nutzlose Skills drinnen hat kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.



nja, das ist halt das leidige thema... einige der skills sind im verlaufe der beta geändert worden, was die vorgefertigten decks teilweise... naja... fürn arsch machen.


----------

